

Ask HN: Javascript development? - jackfoxy

What is your Javascript development environment? What do you like about it? How could it be better?
======
hellotoby
My javascript dev environment consists of the following:

\- Textmate (any text editor will do though)

\- Firefox with the following extensions:

a) Web Developer Toolbar

b) Firebug

The firebug console is brilliant and also helpful is the toolbar icon which
displays how many errors have been encountered. I also find that console.log()
is superior to alert() in almost every way when trying to debug.

I honestly can't think of how this could be made better as I have grown so
accustomed to this workflow that it's pretty much second nature.

However, I think as localStorage becomes more widely integrated it would be
helpful to have a database manager and query testing tool for developing apps
requiring client-side storage.

